# fbar question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

I was on my wifes bank account for two months. Do I have to do a fbar on this account.

Thanks

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Depends on what you mean by being "on" your wife's account. If you were joint holders of the account, then yes. If you had signature authority for only two months you might fall into that bizarre category of having signature authority but no financial interest in the account. (Read the instructions for the details on that.) 

In either event, it's unlikely that you were associated with the account to the point where the account would be reported by the bank to the Treasury Department. (Did you ever give the bank a W9 or your US SSN?) I don't think there would be any consequences if you were to "forget" to put it on your FBAR.


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

They did have my social so probably be better to just put it on the fbar. I'm not on itanymore so next year is not a problem.

Thanks for the info.

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

FBAR is required if you have a financial interest (account in your name in whole or in part) OR you have signatory authority.

Its Form 8938 which is only required if you have a financial interest in the account.

In both cases you would only have to file if your accounts met the aggregate filing threshold based on your circumstances.


----------

